# 1967 Schwinn Panther Project



## Benryannj (Jan 20, 2020)

Here's a few pics of my 1967 Schwinn Panther. It was in pretty bad overall shape but I've managed to save all the original parts except the headlight which has pretty much dissolved with rust.

I've had to buy a front rack and I found a 1966 Panther chain guard to replace the original (which I'll keep). I prefer the look of the older chain guard with the chrome trim.

My approach is just to rebuild, overall all the mechanics, bearing etc and clean things up. I'm happy to leave a bit of patina here and there.

I need replacement tires - does anyone know the best S7 repro white walls? Also, are there any aging techniques that someone could please share?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice project. There are only 4 choices for S-7 tires. 

Schwinn Westwind repops from Bicyclebones on eBay.  Pricey but good. 
Kenda 26x 2 x 1 3/4  
Kenda 26 x 1 3/4   Don't recommend these. 
CST's with the Goodyear style tread. Beefy looking tire.   https://www.bmxguru.com/products/cs...-bicycle-tire-whitewall-54-571-goodyear-style


----------



## Benryannj (Jan 20, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Nice project. There are only 4 choices for S-7 tires.
> 
> Schwinn Westwind repops from Bicyclebones on eBay. Pricey but good.
> Kenda 26x 2 x 1 3/4
> ...




Thanks, I’ll check those out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benryannj (Jan 27, 2020)

Some update pics [emoji16]


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice work, I to recommend the CST's they look and ride nice.
Hammerhead


----------



## Benryannj (Feb 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benryannj (Feb 9, 2020)

Not quite finished but had to go for a quick ride while the weather isn’t too cold,








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Feb 9, 2020)

Considering what you started out with, that bike is very beautiful, now!!


----------



## Benryannj (Feb 9, 2020)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Considering what you started out with, that bike is very beautiful, now!!




Thanks! 

The only parts I replaced were the chain guard, tires and a front rack.. managed to save every other component!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benryannj (Feb 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Nice project. There are only 4 choices for S-7 tires.
> 
> Schwinn Westwind repops from Bicyclebones on eBay. Pricey but good.
> Kenda 26x 2 x 1 3/4
> ...




I ended up going with the repops... they look great and I’m really happy with. Thanks for the suggestion!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Feb 9, 2020)

It would be very easy to lightly sand the white painted areas of the tank and mask it off and repaint that. I also believe they have replacement black decals for the black screened on "Schwinn" graphics for that area of the tank as well. Check with Bicyclebones on eBay to see if he has these. I think the chances are really good that he does...  Just cut the stars off and apply them to your repainted tank halves.









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Benryannj (Feb 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz442 (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks great I love the Panthers.  Could I ask how you got the fender braces so clean again?  I have some rust on mine and could really use some tips.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 6, 2020)

Chaz442 said:


> Looks great I love the Panthers.  Could I ask how you got the fender braces so clean again?  I have some rust on mine and could really use some tips.  Thanks in advance.



I use 000 steel wool and turtles metal polish on fender braces, works great on cad plate as well
as chrome.


----------



## Benryannj (Jun 6, 2020)

Soft wire wheel on a bench grinder for me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2020)

That came out AWESOME! Looks great. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Chaz442 (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks guys,  I am going to try the 000 Steel Wool today and Chrome polish.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Benryannj if you want to patina the tires; rub some moist dirt on them or mix vinegar, peroxide and some salt (mix to the light amber or heavily rust color) testing on bare steel. Wipe metal and rub tires. Can always brighten back up if you decide to without harm


----------

